# isopod?



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm worried I saw an isopod today. tough to get a pic, I might have got one but not a good one. I'll try and post later if you can see anything.

But it hoped around. kinda rounded looking body with 2 black eyes. Came out after I put some food in the tank for my blood shrimp.

Any suggestions should I do anything?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes I think you should ...... these pages have info on them ...

http://www.xtalworld.com/Aquarium/hitchfaq.htm
vgl!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Not all isopods are predatory. Unless you see it attacking a fish, or have evidence of distress caused by them, taking action can prove a fruitless endeavor.

I've seen isopods in my tank previously too. They're all gone now, and no fish deaths. I'm not sure if that's because the sixline wrasse ate them though.

Remember, not every hitch hiker is bad, and most aren't bad at all.


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

I've read through some of those pages already...
I don't have any fish just yet in the tank.

Does the hopping movement sound familiar to anyone? It looks like it can move quite quickly! I don't think I'd be able to catch it if I wanted to anyways.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

You might want to get a fish ... I have read thats the only sure way to catch them and remove them from the fish ... they can also host shrimp .
If nothing goes on the fish I would say maybe harmless .
I read a light colored fish would be best.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Get something to eat it. Peppermint shrimp will eat them, in my experience. One peppermint shrimp I had ate everything - feather dusters, aiptasia, copepods, isopods, pretty much anything it could catch, it ate.


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Get something to eat it. Peppermint shrimp will eat them, in my experience. One peppermint shrimp I had ate everything - feather dusters, aiptasia, copepods, isopods, pretty much anything it could catch, it ate.


I was thinking about getting a regular cleaner shimp. Do they eat them also?
I just don't like the look of the peppermint. But I love the fire shrimp and cleaner shrimp. I'd like to have both in my 12 gal if I can.
I don't wanna overload the tank but I really like the shrimp.


----------

